# old wheel waights glue



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

As title had my tyres changed but have still got the old glue left on the wheels so just want to know if tar remover would get rid of it if not what else could I use the wheels are gloss black. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Koch Chemie fanboi that I am, try Eulex M.

Video here:






Peter


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Used tar remover on mine and it was a bit of hard work on a couple but eventually came off.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Auto Finesse ObliTARate works well, apply to a cotton pad and apply to the wheel weight adhesive and leave for a few minutes and it should come off easy.
You could also try WD40 applied as above


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Most times I use an old credit card to carefully scrape the excess of, than soak it in either tar remover, or WD40 and remove the residue with an old microfibres cloth. 
A bit polish and wheel wax and mostimes as new.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

When you have this type of problem you should saturate a tissue on top of the glue with the product of your choice and let the glue soften up before using a plastic scraper to remove the bulk off then use a microfiber to remove the residue and then rinse and dry followed up with polishing the area.Remember you must not let the solvent dry.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Since I found them a few years ago I've always used a 'Lil Chizler' to remove wheel weight glue. It's made of an incredibly strong hard plastic that won't damage your wheels but will take virtually all the glue off. What's left will come off with White Spirit or Meths. It's also the tool I use to remove the double sided tape that garages use to fit number-plates. Available on eBay for whatever price you're prepared to pay but I won't part with more than £1.50 for one........watch out for copies.
Derek.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> Since I found them a few years ago I've always used a 'Lil Chizler' to remove wheel weight glue. It's made of an incredibly strong hard plastic that won't damage your wheels but will take virtually all the glue off. What's left will come off with White Spirit or Meths. It's also the tool I use to remove the double sided tape that garages use to fit number-plates. Available on eBay for whatever price you're prepared to pay but I won't part with more than £1.50 for one........watch out for copies.
> Derek.


Derek,

Thanks for the tip. Just ordered some from eBay to try out. I thought I'd buy them in Pink as they'll be easy to spot:doublesho.

Peter


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> Since I found them a few years ago I've always used a 'Lil Chizler' to remove wheel weight glue. It's made of an incredibly strong hard plastic that won't damage your wheels but will take virtually all the glue off. What's left will come off with White Spirit or Meths. It's also the tool I use to remove the double sided tape that garages use to fit number-plates. Available on eBay for whatever price you're prepared to pay but I won't part with more than £1.50 for one........watch out for copies.
> Derek.


Exactly the one's I've got also got plastic mini razor blades which come in 4 colour.:thumb:
http://www.scraperite.com/


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Best stuff i've used was a little spray can of glue remover from lidl that cost about £2 and smelt of oranges. 

I should imagine that sticky stuff remover would work well to, you can get it in a gel now so it stays in place and only costs a few pounds.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Just did mine on the Winter wheels - , remove most of the residue with a blade, then AutiSmart Gelsov left to dwell, followed by wipe-off and a rub over with acetone. :thumb:

Man, that's _some_ sticky tape they use.......


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thanks for all the usefull advice guys. will give wd40 and tar remover a go as iv got them to hand. thanks again


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Just did mine on the Winter wheels - , remove most of the residue with a blade, then AutiSmart Gelsov left to dwell, followed by wipe-off and a rub over with acetone. :thumb:
> 
> Man, that's _some_ sticky tape they use.......


I'd prefer having a bit of tape residue to remove than have weights pinging off everywhere as you drive down the motorway :lol:


----------

